# Welche Schriftart?



## kaS (27. Dezember 2001)

Hallo,

ich weiß die Frage ist eigentlich banal und ich mach
mich damit wohl lächerlich, aber wie heißt die Schriftart
die bei diesem Bild für die Webadresse verwendet wurde:







Ich weiß man könnte das alles per Hand machen, aber dazu
bin ich ehrlich gesagt viel zu faul, ich hoffe es gibt
eine solche Schriftart ^^"

Vielen Dank im Vorraus
/kaS


----------



## DjDee (27. Dezember 2001)

na gugge ma da:

http://www.mgboards.de/iqfonts/show.php4?cat_id=2


----------



## kaS (27. Dezember 2001)

*Danke!*

Vielen, vielen Dank ... ich hatte eigentlich garnicht so schnell mit ner Antwort gerechnet, tja wie man sich irren kann


----------



## elgo (27. Dezember 2001)

*andere fontz*

Die meisten anderen Fontz findest du bei http://www.fontz.de


----------



## DjDee (27. Dezember 2001)

ja aber es ging ja um die schicke pixelfont da unten  und die gibts bei fontz.de meines wissen nicht bzw kaum.


----------

